# Lexapro or Paxil for Social Anxiety?



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm looking for antidepressant that helps with Social Anxiety Disorder. Does anyone have personal experience on which works better for Social Anxiety Disorder?

Per what I have read, both medications work on anxiety, but Paxil is marketed for SAD and Lexapro is not. But every person is different, any thoughts?


----------



## rg8813 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lexapro didn't do anything for me, but Paxil def helped very well with social anxiety. Unfortunately I had to stop taking it because the sexual side effects were unbearable.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

rg8813 said:


> Lexapro didn't do anything for me, but Paxil def helped very well with social anxiety. Unfortunately I had to stop taking it because the sexual side effects were unbearable.


Thanks for the feedback! What sexual side effects did you have? 
So you are back to lexapro, but its not good for SAD.


----------



## YoshiSAS (Nov 5, 2012)

jmhfl7 said:


> Thanks for the feedback! What sexual side effects did you have?
> So you are back to lexapro, but its not good for SAD.


Lexapro has made me more confident. It's given me the confidence to start a conversation with people. But it doesn't help make the conversations less awkward, you have to do that at first.

Most anxiety medications have a side effect where you feel no sexual drive. Lexapro also has this as a side effect. I felt a little change in sexual drive for about a week, but now it's right back where it was.

Overall I think Lexapro is great. I experience no bad side effects, and it helps me be confident.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

YoshiSAS said:


> Most anxiety medications have a side effect where you feel no sexual drive. Lexapro also has this as a side effect. I felt a little change in sexual drive for about a week, but now it's right back where it was.
> 
> Overall I think Lexapro is great. I experience no bad side effects, and it helps me be confident.


Thanks for the input Yoshi! The thing is that I have been prescribed Lexapro, but before I actually buy the 90 day supply, I wanted to be sure that this would be the best drug for social anxiety. Is this the only drug you have used? How long did it take to work?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

It's hard to say which SSRI would be the best for you without any experience. Paxil works really well for anxiety for a lot of people, but it might not work for you. Lexapro may work well for you or it may not. If you are just starting out on SSRIs though Lexapro is not a bad start. You'll have to go through some trial and error with SSRIs before you find the right one for you. Paxil tends to have more side effects than Lexapro, so Lexapro might be a good first start before you consider trying Paxil. However, if you are adamant on trying Paxil first, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

bazinga said:


> It's hard to say which SSRI would be the best for you without any experience. Paxil works really well for anxiety for a lot of people, but it might not work for you. Lexapro may work well for you or it may not. If you are just starting out on SSRIs though Lexapro is not a bad start. You'll have to go through some trial and error with SSRIs before you find the right one for you. Paxil tends to have more side effects than Lexapro, so Lexapro might be a good first start before you consider trying Paxil. However, if you are adamant on trying Paxil first, there's nothing wrong with that.


Thanks bazinga, I appreciate the info. I'm waiting on my Dr. to call me back and discuss that. I was just curious of real people and real experiences on either drug.


----------



## rg8813 (Nov 27, 2012)

jmhfl7 said:


> Thanks for the feedback! What sexual side effects did you have?
> So you are back to lexapro, but its not good for SAD.


I didn't lose any of my sexual urges, but it kinda gets numb down there. I couldn't feel much, so I couldn't ejaculate. But no impotence or anything like that.

I've been trying Celexa for a few months, but whenever I get to a dose where I start to feel better, the sexual side effects come back. But that doesn't mean Lexapro won't work for you. It might, it might not. I know that's a ****ty answer.

From what I've read though, Paxil is better for social anxiety. (Plus you can get the generic for $4 a month at Walmart (Celexa too)


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

jmhfl7 said:


> *I'm looking for antidepressant that helps with Social Anxiety Disorder*. Does anyone have personal experience on which works better for Social Anxiety Disorder?
> 
> Per what I have read, both medications work on anxiety, but Paxil is marketed for SAD and Lexapro is not. But every person is different, any thoughts?


Then I would suggest Nardil. It's not an SSRI, it's an MAO Inhibitor - it's a damn effective anti-depressant and anxiolytic.

A lot of doctors won't prescribe it period, or will only go with it after a ton of the first line treatments have failed - but Nardil is what I'd want in your shoes.

Between Paxil and Lexapro, I'd personally go with the former but I hate SSRIs period.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

rg8813 said:


> I didn't lose any of my sexual urges, but it kinda gets numb down there. I couldn't feel much, so I couldn't ejaculate. But no impotence or anything like that.
> 
> I've been trying Celexa for a few months, but whenever I get to a dose where I start to feel better, the sexual side effects come back. But that doesn't mean Lexapro won't work for you. It might, it might not. I know that's a ****ty answer.
> 
> From what I've read though, Paxil is better for social anxiety. (Plus you can get the generic for $4 a month at Walmart (Celexa too)


Thanks for the feedback RG. Yes, I have also read that Paxil is better for SA. $4 a month at walmart? DAMN, thats super cheap, thanks for that


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

yourfavestoner said:


> Then I would suggest Nardil. It's not an SSRI, it's an MAO Inhibitor - it's a damn effective anti-depressant and anxiolytic.
> 
> A lot of doctors won't prescribe it period, or will only go with it after a ton of the first line treatments have failed - but Nardil is what I'd want in your shoes.
> 
> Between Paxil and Lexapro, I'd personally go with the former but I hate SSRIs period.


Thanks Yourfavstoner, I've never heard of Nardil as I'm new to antidepressants. THOUGH TO ME THE ANXIOLITIC PROPERTY IS SUPER IMPORTANT TO ME. I just read a bit about it now and it says its the last resource used, just as you said. So I'll have to do the SSRI first and go from there, but I'll keep Nardil in mind if it fails.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

jmhfl7 said:


> Thanks Yourfavstoner, I've never heard of Nardil as I'm new to antidepressants. THOUGH TO ME THE ANXIOLITIC PROPERTY IS SUPER IMPORTANT TO ME. I just read a bit about it now and it says its the last resource used, just as you said. So I'll have to do the SSRI first and go from there, but I'll keep Nardil in mind if it fails.


No problem. Nardil is both highly effective as an anti-depressant and anxiolytic.

I took three SSRIs and an SNRI, Cymcrapta, before getting Nardil.

I would bring it up with your pdoc and see what he says. Good luck sir.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

yourfavestoner said:


> No problem. Nardil is both highly effective as an anti-depressant and anxiolytic.
> 
> I took three SSRIs and an SNRI, Cymcrapta, before getting Nardil.
> 
> I would bring it up with your pdoc and see what he says. Good luck sir.


I'll do that, thanks. Quick question, do you find that you are socially anxious free everyday? Does one build tolerance to Nardil's anxiolitic properties? I currently use Clonazepam as needed because I have already built immunity to it.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

jmhfl7 said:


> I'll do that, thanks. Quick question, do you find that you are socially anxious free everyday? Does one build tolerance to Nardil's anxiolitic properties? I currently use Clonazepam as needed because I have already built immunity to it.


I'm actually not on Nardil right now. I tried it and it didn't work out for me. I still recommend it though because it's still one of the most effective drugs out there, most people respond favorably to it.

No you won't build up tolerance to the anxiolytic effects of Nardil. Some people talk about Nardil and other ADs suddenly "pooping" out on them but that doesn't always happen. If Nardil covers your anxiety then it covers your anxiety. It's very effective and absolutely worth trying if you have depression and social anxiety.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

yourfavestoner said:


> I'm actually not on Nardil right now. I tried it and it didn't work out for me. I still recommend it though because it's still one of the most effective drugs out there, most people respond favorably to it.
> 
> No you won't build up tolerance to the anxiolytic effects of Nardil. Some people talk about Nardil and other ADs suddenly "pooping" out on them but that doesn't always happen. If Nardil covers your anxiety then it covers your anxiety. It's very effective and absolutely worth trying if you have depression and social anxiety.


Thanks for the info. But if Nardil did not work out for you, what did?


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

jmhfl7 said:


> Thanks for the info. But if Nardil did not work out for you, what did?


Nothing yet.

I have yet to find anything that improves my depression.

Benzos help a tiny bit for me with anxiety. It's not substantial at all.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

yourfavestoner said:


> Nothing yet.
> 
> I have yet to find anything that improves my depression.
> 
> Benzos help a tiny bit for me with anxiety. It's not substantial at all.


My suggestion for depression is that you join a gym. I know it sounds weird in s forum where we talk about medication, but working out, going to church and making new friends if you can really help. It helped me! The reason I'm not doing any of those is because I want a kick start with antidepressants (I've always been depressive, more than not) and see what it does for me in this period in time of my life.


----------



## TheThinker (Mar 6, 2013)

I would go with Paxil, due to its significant anticholingeric effect. Should be great for social anxiety. I was put on Wellbutrin for a very short time, and I swear its anticholingeric effect reduced my SA.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

TheThinker said:


> I would go with Paxil, due to its significant anticholingeric effect. Should be great for social anxiety. I was put on Wellbutrin for a very short time, and I swear its anticholingeric effect reduced my SA.


Thanks for that TheThinker. I just came from the Psychiatrist and I told him that I wanted to treat SAD as well as depression, and that I have read that Lexapro is only approved for GAD as opposed to Paxil which is approved for SAD. He then told me, anxiety is anxiety and Lexapro treats anxiety. So lets see how this works and then go from there. Thanks guys!


----------



## stookified (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey so,
I am on Paxil and it has really helped, hasn't cured but I can talk to people without being an utter failure. I able to hangout with a few of my friends at my apartment or occasionally at the bar playing pool and enjoy myself! Don't get me wrong the thoughts will occassionally emerge but I am in better control of them. No sexual effects on me luckily but it all depends on you!


----------



## TheThinker (Mar 6, 2013)

jmhfl7 said:


> Thanks for that TheThinker. I just came from the Psychiatrist and I told him that I wanted to treat SAD as well as depression, and that I have read that Lexapro is only approved for GAD as opposed to Paxil which is approved for SAD. He then told me, anxiety is anxiety and Lexapro treats anxiety. So lets see how this works and then go from there. Thanks guys!


Haha well not too sure I agree with his point about anxiety, but Lexapro has proven to be a fine SSRI. You probably will get significant relief from GAD, and even SAD.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

stookified said:


> Hey so,
> I am on Paxil and it has really helped, hasn't cured but I can talk to people without being an utter failure. I able to hangout with a few of my friends at my apartment or occasionally at the bar playing pool and enjoy myself! Don't get me wrong the thoughts will occassionally emerge but I am in better control of them. No sexual effects on me luckily but it all depends on you!


Thanks for the input stook!


----------



## YoshiSAS (Nov 5, 2012)

jmhfl7 said:


> Thanks for the input Yoshi! The thing is that I have been prescribed Lexapro, but before I actually buy the 90 day supply, I wanted to be sure that this would be the best drug for social anxiety. Is this the only drug you have used? How long did it take to work?


My doctor told me it takes a really long time before you notice anything, and she was right.

You won't notice any changes for the first two weeks.
The third week, other people will start to see a change, but you won't think anything has.
The fourth week, you will start to see a change.

So it takes about a month for it to start working.

The only other drug I have used is Prozac. Prozac is different for everyone - for me it was personally terrible. It made me completely emotionless. It worked for my depression, because it completely numbed feelings. But not only couldn't I feel sad, I couldn't feel happy either. It really took the interest out of life.

So I can't tell you if it's the absolute best, all I can tell you is that it's working for me so far.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

YoshiSAS said:


> My doctor told me it takes a really long time before you notice anything, and she was right.
> 
> You won't notice any changes for the first two weeks.
> The third week, other people will start to see a change, but you won't think anything has.
> ...


Thanks for the input!


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck with the Lexapro


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

jimmythekid said:


> Good luck with the Lexapro


Thanks Jimmy! I'm algo getting some Xanax, so I will be using that when I feel anxious... lets see how it goes.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

SSRIs are borderline useless, just as effective as placebo or even 5-HTP you can get at your local grocery store. 

They also emotionally blunt you, make you apathetic. Paxil killed me sex drive, made me gain a little weight, couldn't orgasm and I didn't feel any benefit from it.

Celexa's side effects weren't as bad but still provided no benefit.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

crossfadex said:


> SSRIs are borderline useless, just as effective as placebo or even 5-HTP you can get at your local grocery store.
> 
> They also emotionally blunt you, make you apathetic. Paxil killed me sex drive, made me gain a little weight, couldn't orgasm and I didn't feel any benefit from it.
> 
> Celexa's side effects weren't as bad but still provided no benefit.


Thanks crossfadex. That sucks that they did not work on you; lets see what happens for me. Worst case scenario I'll stop... I'm still doing my EMDR sessions until there is a breakthrough.


----------

